# Arizona Showdown 2011



## AustinReed (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/arizona2011/index.php
Arizona Showdown 2011 will take place Saturday, December 3 2011. It will be held at the Glendale YMCA. 
Events are:
2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
3x3 OH - 2 rounds
4x4 - 2 rounds
Pyraminx
Magic
Master Magic
3x3 BLD
Mystery Event (TBA, everyone welcome at no charge)

Cutoff times are:
4x4: 2:00
3x3 OH 1:00

Delegate and organizer is Chris Milburn. 

Registration is $7 for the first event and $2 for each additional event. $1 per competitor goes to the WCA and $1 per competitor will also be donated to the YMCA.
Note:* You will be given the option to pay by PayPal. If you choose to pay on the day of the competition (12/03/11) the registration fee will be doubled to $14 for the first event and $2 for each additional event. All competitors are encouraged to pay online.
*


----------



## Bryan (Oct 10, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Cutoff times are:
> 4x4: 2:00
> 3x3 1:00


 
I would suggest not having a cut-off for 3x3. You do get some people who start out that are around 75 seconds. By shutting them out, you're discouraging building a community. Even if someone is taking 3 minutes on 3x3, it's not going to kill the competition. If you end up getting a bunch, then you might have some issues. Even World's has a limit of 2:30 for the 3x3.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 10, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Arizona Showdown 2011 will take place Saturday, December 2011.



You might want to include a specific day


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 10, 2011)

Bryan said:


> I would suggest not having a cut-off for 3x3. You do get some people who start out that are around 75 seconds. By shutting them out, you're discouraging building a community. Even if someone is taking 3 minutes on 3x3, it's not going to kill the competition. If you end up getting a bunch, then you might have some issues. Even World's has a limit of 2:30 for the 3x3.


 
Typo: Meant 3x3 OH 


iEnjoyCubing said:


> You might want to include a specific day



Typo as well. Jeez. I need to work on that.


----------



## MrData (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice, this is the one weekend in December when I can't make it.
Finals throughout the following week...


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 10, 2011)

Awwww 
BTW Justin, sorry for no 5x5


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 10, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Awwww
> BTW Justin, sorry for no 5x5


 
No problemo, this will force me to actually practice 4x4.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 10, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> No problemo, this will force me to actually practice 4x4.


 
Crap.


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well i might be able to go it all depends on how our football team does. This is the weekend of the state championships! If we dont make i will be there for sure. If we do make im sorry but i wont be able to go. We will see when it comes closer. Is the a last day for online registration?


----------



## CubeWoRm (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanx for starting this thread Austin. One change that will be coming to the schedule is that we wil be having 2 rounds of 2x2 instead of 3. We are on a strict schedule as we have to be out of the Venue by 5pm and the WCA thought we will run long with having 3 rounds. The website will be updated today. 

Thanx,
Chris


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 11, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Well i might be able to go it all depends on how our football team does. This is the weekend of the state championships! If we dont make i will be there for sure. If we do make im sorry but i wont be able to go. We will see when it comes closer. Is the a last day for online registration?


 
The last day for online registration is the 26th


CubeWoRm said:


> Thanx for starting this thread Austin. One change that will be coming to the schedule is that we wil be having 2 rounds of 2x2 instead of 3. We are on a strict schedule as we have to be out of the Venue by 5pm and the WCA thought we will run long with having 3 rounds. The website will be updated today.
> 
> Thanx,
> Chris



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
Oh well. So be it. 
Congrats on being a delegate, btw


----------



## CubeWoRm (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, sorry to have to do that. And thank you!


----------



## liljthedude (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh man. You'd think that after 6 months they might learn to not schedule it the same day as the SAT! Man! Not this again! But luckily I'm not taking the SAT that day, instead I'll be in a We The People competition for my AP Government class. Great, if it's not one thing it's another. WHY ME! So I'll be arriving late...AGAIN. Making up the events will be pretty jam packed. So if you're looking for an epic show, WATCH ME.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll judge ya. I like judging. :3


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> The last day for online registration is the 26th


 
of November right?


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 13, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> of November right?


 
Correct, sorry.


----------



## Axiys (Oct 15, 2011)

Does anyone who's going want to have a meetup soon?


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 15, 2011)

Axiys said:


> Does anyone who's going want to have a meetup soon?


 
The only weekend I can be down there is next weekend (22-23). However, does anyone up here want to have a meetup as well?


----------



## Axiys (Oct 16, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> The only weekend I can be down there is next weekend (22-23). However, does anyone up here want to have a meetup as well?


 
Next weekend works fine for me.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 16, 2011)

Axiys said:


> Next weekend works fine for me.


 
As it turns out, Austin actually can't make it. I'm still available though if other peoples can come.


----------



## Axiys (Oct 16, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> As it turns out, Austin actually can't make it. I'm still available though if other peoples can come.



Next weekend at a coffee shop would work.
What about you?


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 13, 2011)

Just a quick reminder that there are less than 2 weeks to pay online. Fees will be doubled if payed at the competition.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 22, 2011)

BLD has been added as an event.
Because of the late addition, the fee is waived.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 26, 2011)

Today is the last day to pre-register. Any registration fees payed at the door will be doubled. Don't wait!


----------



## Axiys (Dec 1, 2011)

I look forward to seeing you all on Saturday!


----------



## liljthedude (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, how'd it go?


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 9, 2011)

I almost got a 1.14 avg in magic 
then I got a +2 on a 1.13 solve TWICE 2 3.13s


----------



## liljthedude (Feb 26, 2012)

When's the next competition?


----------



## CubeWoRm (Feb 26, 2012)

liljthedude said:


> When's the next competition?


 
We are looking at June for the next one. Once we get the website up and running, we'll post something here with a link. But so far, June seems to be the plan, not sure of a day yet though. 

If you are on Facebook, come join our "Arizona Speedcubing" page so you can see when things are going on as well. 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/207571219259564/

Thanx,
Chris


----------

